# Smart meter up on pole



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds right to me??


----------



## boots 211 (Aug 21, 2009)

Used to be quite common, called farm service around here. One meter for house and barn. The only problem was pulling meter did not kill power Alot of times only had some #10 running down to meter


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

wendon said:


> Has anyone ever seen a POCO mount a smart meter up on the XFMR pole right under the tubs? Just did a service upgrade in the local town and that's where they had it mounted. It seems the original owner didn't want to spend the money on a service upgrade when they switched to smart meters so that's where they installed it.:blink:


Yes, some POCOs will do that to buildings that feed industrial plants or large properties where the MV lines go into them. FWIW Ive heard in Mexico they mount the meters on the poles off the ground to prevent theft.


----------

